# Cyclobenzaprine



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I noticed that the muscle relaxer Cyclobenzaprine has some anxiolytic properties. It makes me more sleepy then I like at 10mg, but I am curious whether a lower dosage would provide some anxiolytic effects without sleepiness. And would something like this be a non-addictive alternative to benzodiazepines? The feeling from it is nowhere near as peaceful as something like valium or klonopin, but there is definitely something happening. I don't think it would be a good idea to drive on it though because of the sleepiness.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Sorry, that was 10mg, not 100mg. Side effect #1 lol.


----------



## Cydnie (Aug 30, 2010)

*at 5*

I just went and checked my bottle - I've never used any more than 5mg, but never felt anything but tired. Maybe it would worked at my anxiety at 10 more, everyone's different. Can you cut your's in half? Mine are coated. Maybe I'll try 10 this weekend and report back to you. Good luck!


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Cydnie said:


> I just went and checked my bottle - I've never used any more than 5mg, but never felt anything but tired. Maybe it would worked at my anxiety at 10 more, everyone's different. Can you cut your's in half? Mine are coated. Maybe I'll try 10 this weekend and report back to you. Good luck!


Thanks, I'll be interested to hear how that turns out. Another difference could be that I drink quite a bit of coffee with it. Could be some sort of interaction going on.

Mine are coated too, and I'm using it to fight a pretty badly pulled muscle so I need to stay at 10mg for now. Maybe if I have some left over I will see what happens if I cut one with a pill splitter.


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

I've tried even just 5mg before and it still makes me so super sleepy and relaxed that I can't help but crawl into my soft comfy bed and go to sleep. Good luck


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I think I'm starting to have mild hallucinations, just sort of seeing things out of the corner of my eye until I look and then nothing is there. Maybe I should stop taking it. I feel so chill though. Hmm. Maybe if I cut back on coffee again it will go away.


----------



## Cydnie (Aug 30, 2010)

Just wanted to let you know I finally took two 5mgs last night and don't have any clue how it made me feel because I fell asleep so soon after! I couldn't believe how hard I slept too. Was so much better for me than ambien! It just makes me sleep so it must hit you differently, but wanted to let you know I did try it! I get really freaked out if I even think I am hallucinating, so if that happened to me, I would have been scared out of my mind! But for me just sleep! Good luck!


----------

